# sorry love this little tune



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Me too, other performer though.


----------



## lluissineu (Dec 27, 2016)

Three wonderful women: Te Kanawa, Cotrubas (2 of my favourite sopranos) and Von Stade (impossible to beat). Love it.

I know It's not a soprano roll, but Lucia Popp's voice is so irresistible...

Needless to answer: so do I ('sorry love this little tune')


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

It always makes me think of "O Come, All Ye Faithful."


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> It always makes me think of "O Come, All Ye Faithful."


But then somewhat different.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Teresa Berganza: "Voi che sapete", Le nozze di Figaro. W. A. Mozart 
Moving pictures from a young Berganza.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Teresa Berganza: "Voi che sapete", Le nozze di Figaro. W. A. Mozart
> Moving pictures from a young Berganza.


double like like!


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Pugg said:


> Me too, other performer though.


I was fortunate enough to sing in the chorus of Cenerentola with the Dallas Opera when Flicka sang the lead, along with the unbeatable Paolo Montarsolo as Don Magnifico. Rockwell Blake was Ramiro, Claudio Desderi a great Dandini. Wonderful memories, and I have always loved Flicka ever since!

Kind regards, :tiphat:

George


----------

